# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  تمرین های C++‎ قمی

## aminwxy

دوستان اگر فایلی یا لینکی در مورد تمرین های حل نشده ی کتاب قمی دارند لطفا یه راهنمایی به من بکنند
من تمرین ها رو می نویسم ولی تو کامپایلر ارور می ده نمی فهمم مشکلش چیه
با تشکر

----------


## A_Salimi

این لینک رو ببین.

مگه از چه کامپایلری استفاده میکنی ؟ بورلند یا ویژوال سی 6 ؟ 
و در چه پروژه ای ؟(کنسول ...؟)

----------


## aminwxy

من از  borland C++‎ استفاده می کنم
به نظرم turbo C++‎ بهتر باشه 
نظر شما چیه

----------


## aminwxy

البته یک مشکلی هست اونم اینکه من مسئله های آخر هر فصل که در کتاب حل نشده رو می خوام
چون همشو نمی تونم حل کنم

----------


## aminwxy

من تمام تمرینات رو در یک فایل کامل دارم
اگر کسی خواست بیاد تو این وبلاگ ونظر بده تا فایلشو براش بفرستم
البته تا آخر این ترم آماده می شود یعنی تا آخر دی ماه!
http://www.itworldnews.blogfa.com/

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد به شما دوست عزيز.
كار شما قابل تقديره ولي كدوم كتاب جعفر نژاد.كدوم چاپش.
حداقل ايميلت رو بده تا اونهايي رو كه نوشتهام برات بفرستم.

----------


## aminwxy

کتاب برنامه نویسی به زبان C++‎ جعفرنژاد قمی ویراست سوم آبی رنگ چاپ چهارم پاییز 85 .
ایمیلمم تو وبلاگ بالایی هست...

----------


## aminwxy

درس برنامه سازی پیشرفته متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه در خیلی از دانشگاه ها هنوز زبان cیا C++‎ تدریس می شود و عموما هم از کتاب جعفرنژاد قمی اساتید گرامی استفاده می کنند.البته در بعضی از دانشگا ها زبان های بسیار کاراتر مانند جاوا و C#‎ تدریس می شود که جای بسی امیدواری دارد.
مشکل اصلی در نحوه ی تدریس این درس است.درسی که کاملا عملی است و باید در کارگاه های کامپیوتر تدریس شود باز هم متاسفانه در خیلی از دانشگاه ها به علت کمبود امکانات به صورت کاملا تئوری و بعضا حفظی است.مشکل اصلی عدم پیشرفت ما همین است.
درسی که اگر به صورت عملی تدریس شود بسار جذاب و مفید تراست ،تبدیل به درسی خشک و خسته کننده شده است.
مشکل دیگر در نوع تدریس این درس هست که مباحث مهم شی گرایی مانند چند ریختی یا وراثت و یا حتی قالب ها هم در خیلی از جاها به دلیل کمبود وقت تدریس نمی شود
انشاالله این مسائل به مرور زمان حل شود.
پست بعدی را بخوانید

----------


## aminwxy

بعد از اینکه من این مطلب را در مورد پاسخ سوالات حل نشده ی تمرینات C++‎کتاب جعفر نژاد قمی نوشتم،در خواست در مورد فایل جواب ها زیاد بود،البته اولش در خواست خودم بود!،حالا تصمیم گرفتم که این فایل را براتون بگذارم.من دنبال این جواب ها در اینترنت زیاد گشتم و اگرم بگردید احتمالا پیدا نمی کنید،ولی من در نهایت در یک سایتی پیداش کردم ،البته اسم سایت یادم نیست ولی خودم در هاردم داشتمش و براتون آپلودش کردم.
البته این نکته رو بگم که بچه ها: خودتون را گول نزنید،داشتن حل المسایل از یک لحاظ خوبه و از یک لحاظ بد.دیگه بقیه اش به خودتون ربط داره،اول مسئله را خودتون حل کنید سپس در حل المسائل چک کنید.!
یک نکته ی دیگر اینکه این پاسخ ها تا آخر کلاس هاست و بقیه ی مطالب شی گرایی را نمی پوشاند،اگر کسی بقیه اش را پیدا کرد همین جا خبر بده
با تشکر
1-لینک دانلود تمرین های حل نشده :
http://itworldnews.persiangig.com/do...logfa.com).doc
2-لینک دانلود مسائل اضافه :
http://itworldnews.persiangig.com/do...ws.blogfa).doc
3- لینک اصل و منبع این خبر :
http://www.itworldnews.blogfa.com/post-346.aspx

----------


## aminwxy

با سلام خدمت عزیزان
لینک ها *خراب* شده بود و تقاضا هم *بالا* بود
من دوباره آپ لودشون کردم
1- جواب تمرین های آخر فصل :
http://itworldnews.persiangig.ir/oth...logfa.com).doc
2- تمرین های اضافی :
http://itworldnews.persiangig.ir/oth...ws.blogfa).doc
3- یک سری جواب های دیگه :
http://good.net/dl/au/93087e5b4168fe..._Soft.rar/info

همشون را دانلود کنید
با تشکر

----------


## Keyhan Clever

بابا کتاب های عین الله جعفر نژاد قمی که خیلی ابتدایی هستن
اصلا به درد نمیخوره
واسه مبتدی ها هم ساده و به درد نخوره
ولی به نظرم ++Turbo C بهتره

----------


## mabbaszadegan

منم با شما کاملا موافقم
اگه کسی تمرین حرفه ای داره بذاره تا روش فکر کنیم , من خودم به تازگی 2تا بازی و یک دفتر تلفن کامل نوشتم
اگه کسی خواست بگه براش میفرستم
(فکر کنم زیادی تند رفتم!!!!!! در کل ما نباید به این کتابهای مثلا نوشته جعفرنژاد قانع باشیم!!!!)

----------


## khazan1346

سلام دوست گرامی  aminwxy
لینک خرابه و پیدا نمیشود

----------


## khazan1346

لطفا به این آدرس میل کنید.ممنون khazan1346@yahoo.com

----------


## x.coder

لينكها خرابن :(

----------


## koorosh4

#include<iostream.h>
#include<conio.h>
int main()
{
clrscr();
int i,j,sum=0;
int k=0;
float avg;
    for(i=1; i<=10; i++)
    for(j=1; j<= 10 ; j++)
      if ((((i*j)%2)==0) && (((i*j)%4)==0))
      {
       k++;
       cout<<i*j<<'\t';
       sum+=(i*j);
      }
cout<<'\n';
cout<<'\n';
cout<<"tedad:"<<k<<'\t';
avg=sum/k;
cout<<'\n';
cout<<"miangin:"<<avg;
getch();
return 0;
}
................
به نظر منم تمرين خودمون باعث پيشرفته . تمرينات كتاب فقط براي شروع خوبه . همين و بس

----------


## nefrat

دانلود حل المسائل کتاب جعفر نژاد
لینک

----------

